# Lighting



## life thru a lens (Feb 19, 2021)

Hello everyone give us a heads up what lighting people are using exploring and what you think is the best lighting to carry and your reason 

Ant


----------



## Wrench (Feb 19, 2021)

Ayup, 

I carry a really good torch (with a diffuser) for certain uses, I really only use it for finding my way about in the dark and occasionally light painting. 

I prefer a good tripod and a hugely long exposure when it's dark rather than a light.


----------



## night crawler (Feb 19, 2021)

Using light attracts attention I do what Tbolt mentioned.


----------



## cogito (Feb 21, 2021)

For photos I try and use natural light wherever possible. For personal use I generally stick with a headtorch if I need something to move around with.

If you want some more in depth info on lighting / light painting for photos then I did a more comprehensive post here: The torch and lighting thread.


----------

